# the worst training advice youve been given?



## jack1970 (Apr 26, 2011)

Any piss poor training advice youve had? Particularly advice that you never realised was bad at the time and that you subsequently followed..

Mines was from an instructor to do supersets - *superseting the same muscle, not opposing ones *. I swear I ended up smaller than when I first started.

Another, shoulders dont need direct work.


Post your disaster stories.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

My physician told me to not lift weights or eat too much protein.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

I never followed this advice but people often tell me not to deadlift at all cause it's bad for you. And not to squat so low it too is apparently bad for you.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

More prevalently, the 'high rep for cutting' idea is a bit outdated as well as the general aversion towards lifting in the 1-5 rep range. I also think lifters would be well served to adopt a powerlifting-esque style of training to get overall bigger before they start incorporating bobybuilding-style movements. Until they can lift substantial weight, they aren't going to get much out of their accessory movements.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

The one exercise per bodypart method. Serge NUbret style of training i.e 20 sets on one exercise per body part.

Also doing upper body and lower body eod-unfortunately i tried tha latter, the results were not pretty.

And whilst was not directed at me the Pt's and instructors always tell bullshit advice to fat people and beginners-high reps to lose weight, spot reduction and my personal favorite "don't go so heavy that you struggle"-wow, just wow


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

I was on the hamster wheel in the gym yesterday and Dr. Oz was on the tv. He was saying that people should eat olives, nuts, and I think, figs, in order to lose the "muffin top".

 Not once did he mention anything about a caloric deficit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Also doing upper body and lower body eod-unfortunately i tried tha latter, the results were not pretty.


What is eod? Are you saying doing an upper lower split is bad advice?


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

every other day


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

Like upper rest lower rest? What's wrong with that? That's a great way to train. I have made very solid gains doing this.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Calorie restricted dieting. Worst advice ever! I did a cutting program from Dec-Mar this year and lost just about 30lbs of fat all by EATING MORE, of course smaller meals but I ate 8x a day


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Like upper rest lower rest? What's wrong with that? That's a great way to train. I have made very solid gains doing this.


 
Steay on eager beaver, not what i was saying. I was saying upper,lowe,upper,lower,upper,lower,rest.
but it was a full upper body and full lower body every day.
I blame and thank that routine for my high muscular and strength endurance and inability to grow off low volume which if i remeber correctly is what you do


----------



## jack1970 (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *The one exercise per bodypart method. Serge NUbret style of training i.e 20 sets on one exercise per body part.*
> 
> Also doing upper body and lower body eod-unfortunately i tried tha latter, the results were not pretty.
> 
> And whilst was not directed at me the Pt's and instructors always tell bullshit advice to fat people and beginners-high reps to lose weight, spot reduction and my personal favorite "don't go so heavy that you struggle"-wow, just wow



Ive never heard this method. Even im not dumb enough to have tried it.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Calorie restricted dieting. Worst advice ever! I did a cutting program from Dec-Mar this year and lost just about 30lbs of fat all by EATING MORE, of course smaller meals but I ate 8x a day


 
I agree with you on this TJ IMO the best diets are ones that allow you to steadily lose fat and ones that are heavily calorie restircted for me result in worse results than high cal diets with sufficient exercise and carbohydrate manipulation


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I agree with you on this TJ IMO the best diets are ones that allow you to steadily lose fat and ones that are heavily calorie restircted for me result in worse results than high cal diets with sufficient exercise and carbohydrate manipulation



OF course. This is because when youre on a rectrited diet your body is starving for proteins and energy. This is the cause of your body going in to a catabolic state. i.e eating your muscle to get the aminos/proteins it need to repair. Crazy advice


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

edited: nevermind


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> OF course. This is because when youre on a rectrited diet your body is starving for proteins and energy. This is the cause of your body going in to a catabolic state. i.e eating your muscle to get the aminos/proteins it need to repair. Crazy advice


 
yeah and not to mention the hormonal effects of such a low caloried diet, barely enough aminos floating around to produce enzymes and hormones. it just takes one look at a long distance runner to see what a calorie deficit diet can do for you-screw you up big time


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> yeah and not to mention the hormonal effects of such a low caloried diet, barely enough aminos floating around to produce enzymes and hormones. it just takes one look at a long distance runner to see what a calorie deficit diet can do for you-screw you up big time




Also Fats are necessary for hormone production esp Test but I was on a fat restricted diet and didnt see any lose of muscle, in fact my strength went up. But I believe this was due to the fat my body had in reserve. Im doing the same 12week routine but adjusting my meal plan to include a wide range of moderate fats and increased earthy foods.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

May be due to the whole UK thing but was is an earthy food :s. I presume foods such as potatoes, carrots etc? 
yeah one thing i'm looking into is the exact importance of proteins in muscle building or for that matter fats. In my dietetics studies I am looking at Polynesian and South African eating habits both argueably produce some of the largest and strognest rugby players today and yet they both follow culturally very different diets one carbohydrate based i.e. Polynesian and one protein and fat based i.e. South African. and based on some rough tests on my own diet there does not appear to be a diminsihing effect when on either of these diets in terms of strength or muscle volume.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

Fat _requirements _aren't terribly high. I don't remember the particular figure but the threshold for required fat is relatively lower than that of protein.

Relatively low fat diets have been effective throughout bodybuilding's history (especially common with high level, heavily geared bodybuilders); it just tends to be a pain for many individuals to diet down in that matter --- low fat diets tend to be tougher to stick to. 

When one is dieting down, it's nice to bump the fat up a bit as it tends to promote satiety.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> May be due to the whole UK thing but was is an earthy food :s. I presume foods such as potatoes, carrots etc?
> yeah one thing i'm looking into is the exact importance of proteins in muscle building or for that matter fats. In my dietetics studies I am looking at Polynesian and South African eating habits both argueably produce some of the largest and strognest rugby players today and yet they both follow culturally very different diets one carbohydrate based i.e. Polynesian and one protein and fat based i.e. South African. and based on some rough tests on my own diet there does not appear to be a diminsihing effect when on either of these diets in terms of strength or muscle volume.



More like Dark greens, Kale, Spinach, Quinoa grains, Grains and shit like that. Just nothing processed and if the earth grows it Ill most likely eat it. 
I want to get in to Rugby. I love my Football but those guys are beasts! I jsut dont know they rules and shit. And yes they are big fuckers. First thing I noticed was how wide their shoulders were. Looks like they already have their own pads on lol

But let this man get


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Steay on eager beaver, not what i was saying. I was saying upper,lowe,upper,lower,upper,lower,rest.
> but it was a full upper body and full lower body every day.
> I blame and thank that routine for my high muscular and strength endurance and inability to grow off low volume which if i remeber correctly is what you do


Ya I wouldn't go every day that wouldn't be good. I just wasn't sure what you were saying. And ya I low like volume but I respect a good high volume routine and it's enthusiasts.


----------



## Resolve (Apr 26, 2011)

Dips are bad for your shoulders

Only Smith Machine Squats are safe, and never go down to parallel

Standing on one foot improves core recruitment

Limited fasting makes you lose muscle

The only real deadlift is a SLDL, everything else is gonna ruin your back.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a guy half my size trying to tell me how to get big I didn't ask for any advice. 

I told him, thats funny normally guys your size are the ones asking me for advice.

Whats more funny is he said it doesn't take eating a lot to get big Super advice huh??? LOL!!!


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

JerBear1980 said:


> I had a guy half my size trying to tell me how to get big I didn't ask for any advice.
> 
> I told him, thats funny normally guys your size are the ones asking me for advice.
> 
> Whats more funny is he said it doesn't take eating a lot to get big Super advice huh??? LOL!!!


 
By anychance was he a Fitness Centre personal trainer?

I had one try to teach me how to do seated calf raises, i was honestly on the verge of curbstomping the 4 foot 9 prick


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Calorie restricted dieting. Worst advice ever! I did a cutting program from Dec-Mar this year and lost just about 30lbs of fat all by EATING MORE, of course smaller meals but I ate 8x a day



This was the worst advice anyone ever gave me. 

With this method, and tons of cardio, I dieted my way up to 40% bodyfat. Six or more meals a day, complex carbs with every meal, and lots and lots of cardio. 

<shudders>

TJTJ, you lost weight because you ran a caloric deficit. The number of meals you eat was immaterial. You of all people should know this, that meal frequency does not impact upon metabolic rate. You're in school studying this stuff, it's old news now - published research dates back to at least 1997.

Shame on you for perpetuating misinformation.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Built said:


> This was the worst advice anyone ever gave me.
> 
> With this method, and tons of cardio, I dieted my way up to 40% bodyfat. Six or more meals a day, complex carbs with every meal, and lots and lots of cardio.
> 
> ...



Isnt that odd. This information is still being taught, multiple meals  (6-8x a day) and has plenty of backed up studies and it worked for me. I  only did 25mins of cardio(walking) 2x a day. So fewer, larger, meals  will? And this wont cause the body to go in to starvation mode? is it even possible to be 40% fat? Thats like Jabba the hut fat. I ate  like a monster, I never counted calories but I know i wasnt deficit by a  long shot. $200 a week in food. I ate so much raw oats, wheat, rye and barley everyday. The photos you see in my profile are the after shots of this very meal plan and 12 week WO. Very strange to hear this. Maybe it's my genetics  oh'well  

I would never intentionally 'perpetuate misinformation' to the BB community. Everything I do is for the greater good. I live for this life style.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 26, 2011)

Some people just feel better eating more frequently. If i was hoarding my childs Dexedrine and abusing it for myself, i might be able to fast all day long and then get my cals in later at night.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

Fat loss occurs as a result of being in a caloric deficit. As Built mentioned, the amount of meals that you eat isn't particularly important outside of it's relation to compliance -- one can lose fat on 3 meals a day as well as 8. 

 Eating "a lot" isn't a quantitative measurement of your calories. That fact that you lost fat is the indicator that you were in a deficit.

Forget about starvation mode. I believe the figure is 72 hours of no nutrition before the body experiences adverse effects.  I'm not going to defend this point. Feel free to read up on intermittent fasting for details on this concept. Martin Berkhan's "Leangains" protocol is based on IF and he has plenty of research on his site.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> is it even possible to be 40% fat? Thats like Jabba the hut fat.


Got to remember girls are like 20-25% when they are skinny. I'm not saying your wrong in what you posted this time(I can't even  remember what you said in this thread) but try not to be so arrogant, you don't know as much as you think you  do and it will be a lot easier to learn when you realize you don't have all the answers.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Marat said:


> Fat loss occurs as a result of being in a caloric deficit. As Built mentioned, the amount of meals that you eat isn't particularly important outside of it's relation to compliance -- one can lose fat on 3 meals a day as well as 8.
> 
> Eating "a lot" isn't a quantitative measurement of your calories. That fact that you lost fat is the indicator that you were in a deficit.
> 
> Forget about starvation mode. I believe the figure is 72 hours of no nutrition before the body experiences adverse effects.  I'm not going to defend this point. Feel free to read up on intermittent fasting for details on this concept. Martin Berkhan's "Leangains" protocol is based on IF and he has plenty of research on his site.



No you guys are right. My studies are not geared towards the BB community. Nor are we instructed on AAS. I apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Isnt that odd. This information is still being taught, multiple meals  (6-8x a day) and has plenty of backed up studies and it worked for me.


It is still being taught, but there are no studies which back this up. It was refuted in 1997 with this study; in fact, it has never been supported through any properly designed studies - because it is not true. 

Still gets taught though. I have NO idea why. It's very helpful for weight GAIN though!



TJTJ said:


> I  only did 25mins of cardio(walking) 2x a day. So fewer, larger, meals  will?


Either way works. You just have to remain comfortable; for many of us, this means eating less frequently. 

If you walked for an hour a day, you created a small deficit of maybe 100-150 calories and likely helped settle down appetite (appetite often settles down when we walk, through a variety of mechanisms). This can not be said for higher intensity activity with any consistency: in women, higher intensity activity often increases appetite (although it may sometimes decrease it in males). 


TJTJ said:


> And this wont cause the body to go in to starvation mode?


Thankfully, no.  


TJTJ said:


> is it even possible to be 40% fat?


I was 170 lbs with about 100 lbs lean mass. I was 130 lbs with 111 lbs lean mass in my avatar and in my profile pic. No steroids then either - just a caloric deficit for many years, heavy lifting in low-volume workouts using low-rep sets (under 8 reps), and minimal cardio. 14% bodyfat, confirmed by DEXA. 


TJTJ said:


> Thats like Jabba the hut fat.


That's plump-to-obese for a woman. I'm 5'7" tall and I wore a size 12-14 when I was 38 years old. That's not quite "plus size". 

20% is athletic- lean for a woman. The mythical "toned" look is about 25%, if the fat-distribution is even (it rarely is). 

At 20%, I wear a size 4. (I'm about that now, with 119 lbs lean mass at about 148 lbs).

At 14%, size 2 fit me and wasn't snug.  

Most fashion models are about 30% bodyfat - the industry doesn't want any visible muscle or definition; just skinny and smooth (aka "skinny-fat"). 

Female figure competitors are usually 9-12% on stage. 

Female bodybuilders are usually 8-10% on stage.



TJTJ said:


> I ate  like a monster, I never counted calories but I know i wasnt deficit by a  long shot.


By definition, you had to be. A deficit means you burned more calories than you ate. There is no other way to lose weight. You have to run a deficit. 

Thermodynamics isn't just a good idea - it's the law.™ 


TJTJ said:


> $200 a week in food. I ate so much raw oats, wheat, rye and barley everyday.


You ate foods which you found to be more filling, and subsequently lost weight because you consumed fewer calories than you required in order to maintain your weight. 





TJTJ said:


> The photos you see in my profile are the after shots of this very meal plan and 12 week WO. Very strange to hear this. Maybe it's my genetics  oh'well


Nothing unusual about you. You dropped 30 lbs in 12 weeks, and if you did a lot of activity while you did this, not all of it was fat. 
If it WAS all fat, you ran a deficit of 1250 calories a day - and given you didn't think you were restricting, you likely ran much less of a deficit than this - which means you dropped muscle. 

I'll explain. 

A pound of bodyfat stores 3500 calories, but a pound of muscle is basically a pound of sirloin, and stores about 500-600 calories. 

Thus a deficit of 3500 calories will net you the loss of ONE pound, if it's from fat, or about SIX pounds, if it's from muscle. 

If you ran a deficit of say 630 calories a day because you moved more and ate less, you should have lost about 15 lbs of fat over this time. Since you lost 30, you may have dropped 15 lbs of fat (a daily deficit of 500 calories) and 15 lbs of muscle (a daily deficit of 128 calories).

Weight loss through fat alone is long, hard, slow, and requires a large deficit relative to weight loss through muscle, which is fast, easy, and requires only insufficient calories and protein coupled with excessive high-rep exercise. 


TJTJ said:


> I would never intentionally 'perpetuate misinformation' to the BB community. Everything I do is for the greater good. I live for this life style.



Awesome - you'll fit right in. Do some reading and educate yourself. 



TJTJ said:


> No you guys are right. My studies are not geared towards the BB community. Nor are we instructed on AAS. I apologies for my ignorance.



My studies weren't geared for the BB community either. I was just a fat, middle-aged woman who wanted to get the fat off her ass. 

Mainstream fitness put that fat ON me. 

Info geared to the bodybuilding community got it off me - finally - when I was middle-aged. Ten years later, my weight remains my choice. 

Take this information out to the general fitness community and you'll be doing the world a service.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 26, 2011)

Marat said:


> Forget about starvation mode. I believe the figure is 72 hours of no nutrition before the body experiences adverse effects.  I'm not going to defend this point. Feel free to read up on intermittent fasting for details on this concept. Martin Berkhan's "Leangains" protocol is based on IF and he has plenty of research on his site.



You still would require at least protein during those 3 days to stay nitrogen positive and ward off muscle loss, no?

I'm not basing this off of anything specific, however if it was safe to go sans food entirely with no adverse effects for that long, I'd imagine Lyle would have worked that into his Rapid Fat Loss book.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends how fat you are; and you have to consider how much catabolism we're talking here. If 800 calories' worth of protein would have saved you, in three days you'll lose a few pounds of muscle and then switch over to ketosis where you'll live primarily off ketones. 

Starvation really is overstated.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> You still would require at least protein during those 3 days to stay nitrogen positive and ward off muscle loss, no?
> 
> I'm not basing this off of anything specific, however if it was safe to go sans food entirely with no adverse effects for that long, I'd imagine Lyle would have worked that into his Rapid Fat Loss book.



I don't remember the specifics but I'm leaning towards one not going into a negative nitrogen balance. I believe it was Brad Pilon who pulled that research for Eat, Stop, Eat but Martin might have commented on it. I'm really fuzzy on the background info. 

I do remeber the predominant reason against a 72 hour fast is the inconvenience. I remember Brad Pilon mentioning in a podcast that the reason he selected 24 hours for his version of IF is the convenience of that figure -- it's just practical to calculate 24 hours. He mentioned that the research supports something along the lines of 18-36 hours being a 'good' fasting window  Background on Pilon: his version of IF has one eating "normally" 5-6 days a week and then fasting for 24 consecutive hours once (max of twice) per week.

Additionally, I'm reasonably sure that the 72 hour fast is without training. 

The idea is more of a little factoid to combat all the "starvation mode if one doesn't eat every three hours" talk than something that should be put into practice.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, regarding lyle and rapid fatloss and fasting:

Lyle, Martin, and perhaps other contributors are working on a book. The issue is that it's probably going to come out on the same day that the messiah comes and dr. dre releases Detox. 

I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 27, 2011)

never really got into lifting weights till some what recently, and this web site has been a huge help with that, and i have to say ive surrounded myself with people who are smart enough to say nothing on a topic if they dont know... so i haven't been given much if any at all bad advice


----------



## TooOld (Apr 27, 2011)

Worst advice I've got: Diet is not important, it's all about training...
Same guy: You don't need PCT, just come back naturally...
I learned real quick that guy was an idiot.
It's a damn shame how many still listen to him though.


----------



## jack1970 (Apr 27, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Worst advice I've got: Diet is not important, it's all about training...
> Same guy: You don't need PCT, just come back naturally...
> I learned real quick that guy was an idiot.
> *It's a damn shame how many still listen to him though*.




It took me months to realise what id been told was complete bollocks.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2011)

Worst training advise came from magazines... following professional bodybuilders' routines. I have been overtraining for years!

Another is drinking weight gainer shakes to build muscles... you all know how that went.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 27, 2011)

" when you come up make sure you lock it out bro"
regarding flat bench press-


----------



## zoco (Apr 28, 2011)

"Why do you lift heavy, you'll only get hurt.You can get big with light weights also" the most stupid advice ever


----------



## carter1990 (May 4, 2011)

A trainer told me she does not believe in elbow flexion. THe first thing that came to my mind was.....

Then How do you wipe your bumb


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Worst training advise came from magazines... following professional bodybuilders' routines. I have been overtraining for years!
> 
> Another is drinking weight gainer shakes to build muscles... you all know how that went.


 

Weight gainer shakes dont help build muscle... any remote form of science to backup this statement?


----------



## Built (May 4, 2011)

Blac said:


> Weight gainer shakes dont help build muscle... any remote form of science to backup this statement?



You get big when you eat more calories than you require. If those weight gainers fill you up and your intake remains the same, you won't gain weight. 

At this time, I direct you to Newton's Laws of Thermodynamics.


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

Built said:


> You get big when you eat more calories than you require. If those weight gainers fill you up and your intake remains the same, you won't gain weight.
> 
> At this time, I direct you to Newton's Laws of Thermodynamics.



So if I eat as much as I normally would eat... Then take a weight gainer shake before I go to bed, thats not beneficial to me in any fashion...? Even being a insanely hard gainer that eats everything and still cant put on a ounce of fat.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

It won't necessarily put you above maintenance...it might though. 

You're not eating enough calories. Put your average intake into fitday.com and let us know how may grams of fat, protein, and carbs you're eating each day.


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

Marat said:


> It won't necessarily put you above maintenance...it might though.
> 
> You're not eating enough calories. Put your average intake into fitday.com and let us know how may grams of fat, protein, and carbs you're eating each day.



Already done that and I'm far above my maintenance. When I get home I'll post it. Will blow your mind.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

Lookin forward to it


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

Marat said:


> Lookin forward to it




Calories
5,067


Fat113.0
1,014
20
%Saturated55.3
496
10
%Polyunsaturated4.8
43
1
%Monounsaturated32.0
288
6
%Carbohydrate635.6
2,543
50
%Dietary Fiber20.6



Protein369.4
1,507
30
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

Keep adding 1000 until you start gaining weight.

It's easy to do...use olive oil in everything (you won't taste it in your shakes).


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

Marat said:


> Keep adding 1000 until you start gaining weight.
> 
> It's easy to do...use olive oil in everything (you won't taste it in your shakes).



It's not that I'm not gaining weight. I mean shit I just put 22lbs on in 4 weeks on a cycle of methadrol extreme. But nonetheless that's how much I have to eat to barely gain... IF it weren't for me having 2 complex gainer shakes, and 1 serious mass weight gainer shake a day I wouldn't be able to get remotely close to that.

I'm just arguing that weight gainers definitely have a necessary place for some. I am one of those imo.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

Blac said:


> I'm just arguing that weight gainers definitely have a necessary place for some. I am one of those imo.



 Eating more food will have the same effect but I agree that shakes can be convenient.


----------



## Blac (May 4, 2011)

Marat said:


> Eating more food will have the same effect but I agree that shakes can be convenient.



If I didn't have shakes there isn't a way that I could get the food down w/o puking i don't think. I start to chew so slow that every bite takes a few minutes.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

I got ya -- I'm just sayin...


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2011)

Some huge musclehead once came up to me and said, "if you keep holding the bar like that, you'll blow your shoulders out." He was referring to me front squatting with the clean grip...what a tool. I didn't even ask for his advice.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

It's cause he loaded up way more weight than he could front squat and it hurt his shoulders I bet lol.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, "always wear a belt while squatting and deadlifting."


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> It's cause he loaded up way more weight than he could front squat and it hurt his shoulders I bet lol.



I never once saw that guy squat. He was huge, but I never saw his legs, he always had baggy clothing. 

I only remember him doing bench press movements, curls and trap work.

Funny thing is, front squatting with a clean work has NEVER bothered my shoulders. Wrists sometimes, never shoulders.


----------



## Built (May 5, 2011)

Blac said:


> Already done that and I'm far above my maintenance. When I get home I'll post it. Will blow your mind.





Blac said:


> Calories
> 5,067
> Fat 113g
> Carbohydrate 635g
> Protein 369g



Thank you for posting this. I'm curious: you've gained 22 lbs over what time-frame, and how much do you weigh now?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

He said 4 weeks he gained 22 pounds


----------



## isapiens (May 6, 2011)

Might have been mentioned already but these are the 2 i get all the time:

1. Deadlifts will ruin your back
2. Running is bad for your knees

....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

Running is bad for your joints when you run long distances often.


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Running is bad for your joints when you run long distances often.



especially if you're a fat jogger


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

Marat said:


> My physician told me to not lift weights or eat too much protein.



the local Dr. in the next little town up said the same thing to me when I got my physical before going into the Navy back in '89. I was like 230 @ 8% he said my BMI was to high...

I guess what did I expect I think he went to medical school like the 30's.


----------



## ahiggs (May 7, 2011)

Built said:


> This was the worst advice anyone ever gave me.
> 
> With this method, and tons of cardio, I dieted my way up to 40% bodyfat. Six or more meals a day, complex carbs with every meal, and lots and lots of cardio.
> 
> ...


View attachment 31875 
herschel walker claims to only eat 1 meal a day...few would say he is not lean!!!


----------



## Blac (May 9, 2011)

Built said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm curious: you've gained 22 lbs over what time-frame, and how much do you weigh now?


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rol-extreme-3-weeks-update-20-lbs-gained.html

that is the thread with regards to my 20+ lbs gained over 4 weeks. I started at 161 and today (10days into PCT) I am 181.5 fluctuating between 179-183.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 9, 2011)

"You don't need to workout your legs, they get enough exercise by walking on them everyday  "


----------



## Supervette101 (May 9, 2011)

Anything coming out of the mouth of a guy smaller than me!


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> Anything coming out of the mouth of a guy smaller than me!



What if he is stronger than you?


----------



## Supervette101 (May 10, 2011)

Haven't come across that prob yet, fufu. But when your walking around nobody cares how much you lift, the look how big you are!


----------



## jack1970 (May 13, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> Anything coming out of the mouth of a guy smaller than me!



I like this.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

really? It's a pretty poor way to determine if advice is good. I'm not as big as some of the guys at my gym and I'm sure I could learn from them but I bet I know a few things they don't as well.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> Anything coming out of the mouth of a guy smaller than me!



How about a chick?


----------



## Supervette101 (May 13, 2011)

Built if that's you in the avatar, i'd love to see the rest! And yes, I would listen to a chick "built" like you. Infact just today I was thinking of asking you what you recommended for side obliques?


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Yes that's me, lol. Sorry about busting your chops - my tongue was in my cheek. 

Click on "daredevils" - there's a pic of me there too. 

Obliques - I sometimes wonder if they're genetic. I do very little direct ab work and my obliques are fairly prominent, especially when I'm very lean. My training includes sprinting - I'd be willing to bet money that's a factor. I also do almost none of my work seated - shoulders, lats, back - all done standing. Heavy cleans, deads, rows and squats form the basis of my workouts. But nothing shows 'em off like "not eating" - I highly recommend it! 

Thanks for the kind words, and for being a good sport.


----------



## Supervette101 (May 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the advice Built, and no prob with the ribbing. I'm to old to worry about people "flaming me" "haters" are everywhere, so who cares. Most things I say are tongue and cheek also.


----------



## niki (May 15, 2011)

Other than the usual cardio drivel, it is always - delivered in various formats for variety : you are lifting too heavy.......you're gonna hurt yourself, give youself a hernia, damage my fragile ego, gain too much weight, won't lose any weight, blah, blah,blah.....


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

read this"skinny vinny" book, truth be known, i never read it, i couldnt get through the 20 page intro of the secret he was "just about to tell me", he's on vol 18 now or something


----------



## ovr40 (May 15, 2011)

Built said:


> How about a chick?


 with abs like that id sure listen


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

To do squats (with weight) standing on the round part of a bosu (the hemisphere thing that usually you use for stability, standing on the flat part)


----------



## mlc308 (May 16, 2011)

My worst training advice someone has ever given me is a dead draw between these:  
1.  Eating Protein will kill your kidneys 
2.  In order to get a good bench you need to bounce the bar off of your chest
3.  Weight lifting of any kind will shorten my life and destroy my joints and muscles permanently 
4.  Bicep Curls give you bigger arms than working your triceps


All of this advice was given to me by my family members. Maybe their bad advice to me and my not listening to them is why I choose not to speak to them any more.


----------



## natural1 (May 17, 2011)

If the bottom of my bicep is not close to the top of my forearm when at a 90 degree angle then i have bad genetics for bodybuilding!! 

Thanks for the motivation Mr PT CUNT,  now go spread your fountain of knowledge


----------



## jack1970 (May 17, 2011)

natural1 said:


> If the bottom of my bicep is not close to the top of my forearm when at a 90 degree angle then i have bad genetics for bodybuilding!!
> 
> Thanks for the motivation Mr PT CUNT,  now go spread your fountain of knowledge



I feel the same bitterness towards the PT who told me supersetting was the way to go. If i think about it too much i want to start kicking things.


----------



## ovr40 (May 17, 2011)

i know what you mean, sometimes you just have to get mechanical with food, i take a couple cans of tuna fish, put a 1/2 can in my mouth at a time,take a big chugg of water,swish around and swallow in a couple of gulps, can do the same thing with oats, etc., just get it in your gut. i wish the tab on statistics actually had a bio, height weight etc, it would help get a better understanding when people post and you check out their page.


Blac said:


> If I didn't have shakes there isn't a way that I could get the food down w/o puking i don't think. I start to chew so slow that every bite takes a few minutes.


----------



## ponyboy (May 17, 2011)

Since I've been a PT for over ten years but I'm not the biggest guy in the gym sometimes guys try to tell me what to do while lifting weights.  I also do the practical evaluations for any potential new hires so I've heard some doozies.  

One recent guy came in with supposedly ten years experience - but he wasn't certified.  Here's how the conversation went:  

"So, I try to get right into the client on a neurological level."

"How?"

"Well, I get right into the muscle and fire it up."  

"How?"  

He looked confused like nobody had ever asked him before.  

"Why does a muscle fire?"  (me asking him).  

"Um...when it contracts..."

"No, I'm asking what causes it to contract.  What's causing that?"

"The weight."  



We didn't hire him.  I can't stand trainers who talk about crap they actually know nothing about because it sounds cool.


----------



## njc (May 17, 2011)

In Arnolds old Encyclopedia he reccomends to wait "at least one hour after your workout" to eat anything.


----------

